# any beekeepers near denton tx?



## Dana Binnion (Jul 19, 2008)

I just got a beginning beekeeper kit and I would love to find someone local who wouldn't mind letting an ethusiastic but clueless beginner visit thier hives or giving a little advice etc...
dana


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Dana!

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already, I highly recommend getting involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs are great places to find mentors; connect with other nearby beeks; learn all the "local" beekeeping practices; and learn more about bees & beekeeping. Many clubs offer beginning beekeeping classes.

North Texas club:
http://www.northtexasbeekeepers.org/

Texas clubs:
http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/inde...beekeepers.org/Directories/TBA Chapters.htm&1


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Denton, home of Brave Combo! Have them play the "Bumble Bee Polka" next time you see them. You won't bee sorry.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm in Greenville. Mckinney has a bunch of beeks that meet monthly at the Heard Museum, Collin Co Beekeepers Asso.


----------



## fortapache555 (Mar 10, 2016)

Best advice is to join either The Denton County Club or the 
Collin County Hobby Beekeepers Association. Mentors are available. 
Speakers every monthly meeting. Beginners classes.

I live at the NE corner of Copper Canyon.
I will travel about 5 miles to capture and hive a swarm.
I build my own hive boxes and have plenty of empties.
Having built a house by myself I can give good advise in a cut-out situations.
I am a member of CCHBA.
Call or text (970) 759-8556.


----------



## jrhodson (Jan 30, 2017)

Denton County Beekeepers Association

Meets the first Wednesday of the month at 6:30pm

Denton County Elections Building

701 Kimberly Dr
Denton, TX 76210


----------

